# I've "woke up" about 3 times already



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone else felt completely normal for about 5 mins randomly at times? I been with dp/dr for about 3 months from doing marijuana my first time.

the first time was when i was relaxing in the shower and i was sitting down and closed my eyes. when i opened them it felt like i woke up from a dream and the whole time with the dp was a dream.

the second time i was laying down at night relaxing after being all hyper from relatively high anxiety and the wall looked like an optical illusion. i was like why does the wall look weird. then i sat up and looked around and it looked like everything had depth again and i actually felt like i was in the room and felt like i woke up from a nap even though i didnt even fall asleep.

The third time was coming home from school and i sat down on the couch and i relaxed and it went away i could see depth again.

anyway i think it has to do with relaxing on a deeper level idk but im not done with it. im not scared of it anymore i just dont like it. stay strong though i think there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah I have had a day where I thought I was back to normal. It was awesome


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nope unfortunately







.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Jeremiah said:


> Has anyone else felt completely normal for about 5 mins randomly at times? I been with dp/dr for about 3 months from doing marijuana my first time.
> 
> the first time was when i was relaxing in the shower and i was sitting down and closed my eyes. when i opened them it felt like i woke up from a dream and the whole time with the dp was a dream.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

Sounds like you might be healing, which is great.

The only time I feel normal is if I have a high fever. Sometimes a long, very hot bath helps (which also raises temp). Try a long, hot bath and see if this helps (raises temp and is relaxing - the latter which seems to have helped you these 3 times). Hope you continue to get well.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

no, cant say i have


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

happens many times yes. many times after having an easy nap or break with my eyes closed, you realize you were having like just a bad dream or smth. thats true. relaxing helps a lot, it has a very big effect on your road to recovery, too bad it lasts only a short period. first times, when i didnt know what was going on, i just closed my eyes and started counting to ten again and again, concentrating on my breath. a buddhist technique. for 5 mins felt normal and then again it blew. helps from time to time.
Strange shit... now it helps me keep concentrated for longer periods of time and dr is almost gone, just that funny feeling... but i recognize whats going on all the time now


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, especially after being on zoloft for about 3 months now.


----------

